
Sensei's Library - Tomte
https://senseis.xmp.net/
======
pmontra
Kind of the Wikipedia of the game of Go. Lots of studying material.

~~~
Tomte
And it's actually "kind of authoritative".

Everybody uses it. There aren't a dozen competing Wikis, Sensei's is the
central repository of Go information.

Forums come and go, but this Wiki has stood the test of time.

